# Trying to "gas us"?



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2019)

Yesterday we pulled up to the Vanern lake at vanersborg, Sweden. 
At gone midnight, a car pulled up.
I then noticed it slowly reversed up to our bonnet; within inches; and hold high revs.

There was obviously something wrong with this picture, so I instinctively switched on the headlights and held on main beam. With this the car wheel spun and sped off.
It was only when they had gone that we noticed the fumes in our Motorhome.

I thought that it was somebody obviously up to no good and we have over the years occasionally had a dickhead in a car doing doughnuts or blasting their horn late at night or even knock on the motorhome and drive off. Unfortunately, because of such idiots, I didn't have the presence of mind to note the reg no: of the vehicle.

However this seemed a little different, because of the amount of fumes in such a short space of time. 
Fortunately I don't go to bed early and was still awake when this happened. 
But it does make me wonder what their objective was and what the outcome may have been if we were already asleep.

I'm posting this just in case you hear a car extremely close revving, be vigilant and to check it out.

I have obviously heard stories of people being "gassed" and have been a little sceptical. 

My aim here is not to fear monger and I would like to add that we have travelled 18 countries, since 2011 without previous incident (apart from the aforementioned annoying dickheads, playing a modern day rat-tat-ginger).

Two Motorhomes have pulled up today, one lives locally and he fishes here all the time. He said that he has never heard of any instances here.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 5, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> Yesterday we pulled up to the Vanern lake at vanersborg, Sweden.
> At gone midnight, a car pulled up.
> I then noticed it slowly reversed up to our bonnet; within inches; and hold high revs.
> 
> ...



Eck that dose sound very  naughty


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 5, 2019)

If i had one of these over land campers i would have pushed them into the nearest ditch.


----------



## Wully (Jun 5, 2019)

Trev is that a bfast taxi


----------



## Beemer (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow.. that is a bit extreme..
Surely they would know that you would wake (if you were asleep), because of the vehicle noise.
very strange indeed.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 5, 2019)

Perhaps his car was trying to give your van the kiss of life


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 5, 2019)

Just shows there are fruitcakes in every country and not just my back yard.


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 5, 2019)

Waas the OP wild camping or were they on a proper site?


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 5, 2019)

Probably just trying to annoying with the noise


----------



## yeoblade (Jun 5, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> Yesterday we pulled up to the Vanern lake at vanersborg, Sweden.
> /snip.
> 
> *I'm posting this just in case you hear a car extremely close revving, be vigilant and to check it out.*
> ...



Yea had it once with a worse outcome HERE


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 5, 2019)

Seems a strange thing to have done. Probably just trying to rack you off rather than gas you.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2019)

Beemer said:


> Wow.. that is a bit extreme..
> Surely they would know that you would wake (if you were asleep), because of the vehicle noise.
> very strange indeed.



It wasn't a case of them reving the hell out the car, but it was a steady higher revs than normal. 
I don't know if it would have woken me up. 
If they had wanted to just annoy, I would of thought they would have gone through a cycle of hi and low revs.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> If i had one of these over land campers i would have pushed them into the nearest ditch.



:lol-053::ditto::lol-053:


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2019)

Millie Master said:


> Waas the OP wild camping or were they on a proper site?



Wildcamping.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm sure he wouldn't have had the ability to deliver such a precise dose as to render you unconscious and catatonic perverters in modern vehicles should make carbon monoxide poisoning very difficult.  I think the driver was just being a dickhead and is one of the reasons I have a 3 ft breaker bar next to my bed.  Hope you feel ok after the experience, thankfully a very rare occurrence especially somewhere as civilised as Sweden.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 5, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> I'm sure he wouldn't have had the ability to deliver such a precise dose as to render you unconscious and catatonic perverters in modern vehicles should make carbon monoxide poisoning very difficult.  I think the driver was just being a dickhead and is one of the reasons I have a 3 ft breaker bar next to my bed.  Hope you feel ok after the experience, thankfully a very rare occurrence especially somewhere as civilised as Sweden.



Yes, that makes sense, you are probably right.  I have found that it's the same everywhere. Most people we interact with have been very pleasant and helpful. Even today a Swedish biker came over and offered help with the translation at a fuel pump (it was asking for my mobile no for some reason, and I didn't know why). People are generally good. 
However again it's the same everywhere, as noted by trevskoda, and there are always dickheads who just want to annoy.
These dickheads are chicken shits and run like scared little rabbits, when you stand up to them. 
I did have an "implement" in my hand and was very prepared to use it as my initial thought was that they were trying to block us in to rob us. 
Obviously the adrenaline kicked in at the time, but I really don't want the hassle of being bothered by dickheads and the consequences of my actions. 

Anyway we are now parked up in another stunning location, getting ready to explore Norway tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2019)

Probably just the fumes from his revving car right next to yours getting in the vents.  Its another reason why if I wild camp anywhere in the UK I do it miles from anywhere these kind of pond life morons can be arsed to get themselves to.  A rough bit of land out in the sticks, small rural spot, cliff top etc.


----------



## Europhil (Jun 9, 2019)

A carbon monoxide detector would put your mind at rest somewhat.


----------



## mickymost (Jun 10, 2019)

Mmmm early hours of the morning and "implement"in hand were you gonna bash him with your sausage by any chance?


----------



## daygoboy (Jun 10, 2019)

I cannot believe anyone with an IQ of above 50 could possibly be out on
the prowl with the intent to gas the occupants of a vehicle for whatever reason.

1. If the wind or breeze blew in the wrong direction then they would likely
    stand as much chance of gassing themselves (there's a hope!).
2. They did only enough to be an annoyance, but they probably had an idea
    they were not doing something illegal. Anyone throwing a brick through
    their windscreen would more likely end up in pokey than them.
3. They could have been Abba fan French tourists in a Swedish rental and
    sight of a British REg. brought to mind thoughts of Waterloo and retaliation.

If they were in a diesel engined car then only the sub 50 IQ


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 14, 2019)

Europhil said:


> A carbon monoxide detector would put your mind at rest somewhat.



We already have one and I tested it before we left UK. After your comment I decided to test it again. It worked fine, however the battery compartment cover fell off to reveal a corroded battery. 
I have replaced them now. 
Your comment has helped. ;-)


----------



## wanderlust51 (Jun 14, 2019)

I never have the vents on through air,always have it set to recycle,that way when traveling I never have the constant flow of exhaust gas in the van


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Just not thinking*

Had a similar thing happen a couple of days ago near Norheimsund. A car reversed up to the side of our van engine running exhaust belching out. Suspecting malicious intent I leapt out to remonstrate. Turned out to be a young lady who was just performing a three point turn when her phone rang, so stopped to answer it. Focussed on the phone she hadn’t noticed where her exhaust was going, when I performed my choking man mime she was mightily embarrassed and apologetic..sometimes there’s a simple reason...just not thinking.


----------

